# Livin' in a bus



## drRapier (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anyone converted a bus and lived in it?
I read a story about a couple who had done this but their bus was mobile and they traveled around in it. Someone didn't like the way the kids were being boughten up in this "alternative lifestyle" and they called Child Protective Services who came and removed the children from the home, placing them in foster care. The bus was not unlivable. Somebody probably made some money off this case but let me ask you, what is the price tag on all the emotional trauma this will cause the family, especially the poor kids?


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Check out www.cheaprvliving.com

I think you will find the answers to your questions there.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 15, 2008)

I have Known many of people that lived in a converted bus and their children where much better educated and polite then rich spoiled brats. Last time I checked part of the American dream was to be able to be free and live how you want as long as your not breaking any laws. I pray those parents got their children back and sued the crap out of child protective services.


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

I live in a valley that supported many hippy communes in the 70's. There are still many people in our valley that live out of busses, vans and small trailers. That is not counting all the RV's in the 6 campgrounds that are open.

Some of them are sad cases (depressed, broke people/families). Others are trying to have a better life with the money that they make.

I see nothing wrong with either sinerio. Children who live in danger are a concern. But I see no danger in this lifestyle, only in some of the people who are unfit to raise children.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to think there was more to it than the fact they they lived in a bus. Who knows how it went down. There could be other factors? I'm pretty sure a bus on it's own wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I'd like to think there was more to it than the fact they they lived in a bus. Who knows how it went down. There could be other factors? I'm pretty sure a bus on it's own wouldn't be a deal breaker.


you'd be amazed @ the PC-bullcrap control mechanisms that exist in this country in the name of 'the public trust'...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My dad has friends who gave up on the "locked into a single-place" lifestyle and decided to become mobile.

They sold their house, sold and gave everything they had away and bought a motorhome. They drive where-ever they want - sleep in campgrounds, truck-stops, church parking lots - where-ever they want / can. They are retired - live on their pension and just go. They have a "fixed address" that is their son's house where their mail goes. Their son takes care of whatever bills that need to be dealt with .. and when his mom-n-dad are in the area, the motor-home lives in his back-yard (and they do as well).

They keep in touch with family via cell-phone and wireless laptop (those are the kinds of bills taken care of by their son) and show up from time-to-time for things like birthdays, Christmas and special holidays. Its a great life being retired.

My dad and step-mom are planning to live life that way - but - on their Harley for 6 - 9 months at a time - keep their house and do all their bills and communications via wireless laptop.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

unfortunately there won't BE any pensions, social security, or retirement plans by the time I'm old enough to retire...

...all the more reason to get out of the rat race NOW I suppose


----------



## rozy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Friends............

Myself rozy from U.K. i am new here.I’ve known a few people that lived in busses the biggest hassle seemed to be finding places to park them. I’ve thought about getting one before but when I started to think about where I would park one?

If you had places to park one it would be a great idea especially with 3 dogs. 

Thanks....:congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

aren't there Gypsy clans in the U.K. rozy? (Pikeys  )


----------

